# Fishing at AI MD on 01/04/2009 - This Sunday



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I was going to fish AI this Saturday but it looks like it will be too windy. Sunday is going to be warmer and with a lot less wind. After picking up bait from Bev, I should be fishing the OSV area South of the bullpen by 7:00 AM.

Anyone care to join me? Got room in the truck for a couple of people... We can split the cost of bait...

Sandcrab


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

are you fishing through monday?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Sunday only*

I leave my house in Bowie, MD around 3:15 and get to the WaWa in OC around 5:30. After topping off the gas tank, getting some snacks and ice, I get bait from Bev when she opens around 6:00 AM. After picking up bait, I'm usually fishing on the beach south of the bullpen by 7:00 AM. It looks like high tide is around 1:00 PM, so I'd probably stay to around 4 or so...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59356

You can "lazy fish" from the back of the covered (camper shell top) truck bed if you want... 

Sandcrab


----------



## superdodgeball (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, I would love to go but this weekend is tough though... Have relatives over on this long weekend. Not sure if I can convince grandma to go. LOL..


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Iam interested if there is room!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

GotBait? said:


> Iam interested if there is room!


Just you and me so far - Still have plenty of room available... I'll send you a PM later with details and directions..

Sandcrab


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sunday looks like a decent weather day, at least for the first part of the day prior to the winds shifting and increasing. But, how much can you trust a forecast more than 24hrs?

Sandcrab ... I'm going fishing sometime, somewhere between Friday and Sunday. If I decide on AI for Sunday I'll shoot you a PM on Saturday. Good luck in any event


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

fishhead said:


> Sunday looks like a decent weather day, at least for the first part of the day prior to the winds shifting and increasing. But, how much can you trust a forecast more than 24hrs?
> 
> Sandcrab ... I'm going fishing sometime, somewhere between Friday and Sunday. If I decide on AI for Sunday I'll shoot you a PM on Saturday. Good luck in any event



No problem. If I listened to the weather report everytime I wanted to go fishing, I wouldn't~! 

Drop me a PM or stop by the truck if you decide to go - Blue Silverado with a matching camper top - I always back in so I can sit on the tailgate and "lazy fish" (but I always keep a metal-slinging setup ready! 

I'll probably make the trip all the way to the VA line just to see who's catching what... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

GotBait? said:


> Iam interested if there is room!


PM sent. Any questions, drop me a line or give me a call.

Sandcrab


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Good luck guys, but after this blow it's going to be a weed fest out there. And not the kind you get in trouble for either


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looking at the weather reports can drive you crazy - first they say Saturday was going to be a mess.. now it might be Sunday...?

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

GotBait? said:


> Iam interested if there is room!


Looks like they are predicting overcast skies and possible rain for Sunday. Can you make on Saturday instead?

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

good luck..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Still room available...*

Still planning on leaving Sunday AM. Any takers besides "GotBait" and me?

Sandcrab


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sandcrab said:


> Still planning on leaving Sunday AM. Any takers besides "GotBait" and me?
> 
> Sandcrab


Good luck out there ... If the weather cooperates I'll try and be out there next weekend.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Room for two skinny ones? If I can talk Charlotte into it tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry, I got my days mixed up. It's Saturday today and no time for some convincing Good luck out there....


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Good luck. Weather looked beautiful on the beach today, too bad I am stuck at work.

John


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Sandcrab ... Hope you did well yesterday. Couldn't break away due to family activities.


----------

